# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best diet while on Clen?

## go4gold

Just wondering what would be the best type of diet to lose fat on clen ( low calorie, low carb, what. )Need to trim up. I was thinking about a low calorie diet. Everyony talks about how it is good some supplements supress their appetite. I will go on a 12 week cycle of clen and ecy. Will try Yomhimburn also just to see if i can lose weight like in my face and love handles a bit. I heard Benadryl should be used also while taking the Epedrine, why may i ask and how should it be taken.

----------


## 6_pak

You need both low cal, low carb-- go to diet forum for examples. As far as the clen , worked real good for me, but i followed my diet without cheating, so i would focus more on the diet, and also do cardio for even better results. I think the benadryl is used to thin out your blood, preventing clotting.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

Benadryl? That will knock your ass out! How ya gonna train when you feel ready for sleepy all day? Good luck with that.
THere is an antihsitamine that helps fat burning specifically by upregualting the beta 2 receptors which is what the clen and ephedra work off of. I just read about it a few days ago. Usng it supposedly helps lenghthen the time that you can take clen or eph. Say 12 weeks instead of 6, get it? I plan on gettin it for my next cutting cycle and am excited about using it, especialy since my eca stack doidn't seem to provide as much kick as it used to last time i used it.

----------


## SplinterCell

:Hmmmm:  I thought the benedryl was used after the cycle for 2 days to up receptors? Oh well, im probally wrong...

----------


## Livn*Pumpd

From what ive read Benedryl is used during your clen cycle. The 2 weeks on 2 weeks off theory has been laid to rest I believe by a member named Hooker. Do a search on it. From what I remember you take Benedryl at night after about 4 weeks on clen to boost your receptors. This would be taken at night before you goto bed, and while still taking clen.

Do a search so you get the right info  :Big Grin:

----------


## bulldawg_28

Actually on the third week is when benadryl should be used. 50mg ed before bed. 




> From what ive read Benedryl is used during your clen cycle. The 2 weeks on 2 weeks off theory has been laid to rest I believe by a member named Hooker. Do a search on it. From what I remember you take Benedryl at night after about 4 weeks on clen to boost your receptors. This would be taken at night before you goto bed, and while still taking clen.
> 
> Do a search so you get the right info

----------


## Ravi

check this article out

http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...9&highlight=T3

Bodybuilders often use drugs like clenbuterol , which bind to the beta 2 receptors and activate them in the same way as the body's endogenous catecholamines. The use of clenbuterol along with T3 can produce an additive lipolytic effect: T3 increases the number of receptors, while clenbuterol binds to the receptors activating HSL and increasing lipolysis. Since clenbuterol itself downregulates the beta 2 receptor, most bodybuilders use clenbuterol in a two week on/ two week off cycle, the rationale being that this minimizes downregulation and allows receptor recovery. Another option is to use the antihistamine ketotifen concurrently with the clenbuterol. Studies have shown that ketotifen attenuates the beta 2 receptor downregulation caused by clenbuterol (15). Moreover, research in AIDS patients has shown that ketotifen blocks the production of the proinflammatory and catabolic cytokine TNF-alpha (16). This may be of relevance to bodybuilders since there is evidence showing TNF lowers both testosterone and IGF-1 levels quite significantly (17) (18), while strenuous exercise elevates TNF levels. (19) 
hope that helps

----------


## impackt22

> Actually on the third week is when benadryl should be used. 50mg ed before bed.



how long do you take the benedryl for???

----------


## GQSuperman

i thought i read you should keep carbs up on clen . in the clen handbook...also supplement with taurine.

----------


## Db1979

Question about taking Benadryl. I take allergy meds, as it is (xyzal & flonaise). I would think that would take care of the issue for me. Any thoughts or knowledge on that?

Also, GQSuperman, I've seen conflicting info on the low-carb diet with clen , but I do believe clen handbook says you shouldn't do a keto-diet, but if you maintained between 51g and 100g of carbs, you wouldn't be in ketosis but I would think that still puts you in the low-carb range.

----------


## Mr. Small

> Question about taking Benadryl. I take allergy meds, as it is (xyzal & flonaise). I would think that would take care of the issue for me. Any thoughts or knowledge on that?
> 
> Also, GQSuperman, I've seen conflicting info on the low-carb diet with clen, but I do believe clen handbook says you shouldn't do a keto-diet, but if you maintained between 51g and 100g of carbs, you wouldn't be in ketosis but I would think that still puts you in the low-carb range.


You just bumped a 13 year old thread dude.

----------

